# Mahnung von Prodefacto Forderungsmanagement GmbH



## Harrysgame (14 Juli 2011)

Da gibt es aber auch die*:*
*Prodefacto Forderungsmanagement GmbH*
*Am Landgericht 2*
*49074 Osnabrück*

Da bekomme ich doch die Aufforderung 88,19€ für ein angeblich im Januar 2010 gekündigtes Abo zu bezahlen!! Hatte natürlich keine Ahnung um was es sich da handelt!!. Laut Inkassobüro soll  die Axel-Springer AG in Hamburg der Gläubiger sein. Sollte ich nicht bezahlen kommt das übliche.............; Mahn - und Vollstreckungsbescheid!!!

Auf Nachfrage bei Axel-Springer war man überrascht, da gab es den Vorgang überhaupt nicht, ich solle das Schreiben vergessen!!

Natürlich habe ich die *Prodefacto *angerufen ( 1 Minute später ), und was glaubt Ihr!!!!! Ja der Vorgang wird eingestellt....; Axel-Springer hätte sich gerade telefonisch gemeldet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da werden offensichtlich alte Kundenadressen und deren Kundennummern verkauft ( an Inkassobüros ).


----------



## Hippo (14 Juli 2011)

Bei allen Sauereien die so passieren, aber Dein Fall sieht jetzt wirklich wie "menschliches Versagen", Zahlendreher oder sowas ähnlichem aus.
Wenn da der Verlag sofort beim Inkasso angerufen hat und das Ding zurückgepfiffen hat, ne sieht nicht wie Abofallen oder sonst ein Abzockversuch aus


----------

